# Do guys like sex or making love better?



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I have a question for the guys. In general, do you prefer straight-up sex with your woman (fast and hard and dirty) or do you prefer more tender love-making (slower, more kissing, more caressing, looking into your partner's eyes)? I know some of it depends on your mood, but all in all, what is more satisfying? Do you even like intense, romantic encounters?


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

You haven't really used neutral language in your 2 descriptions and I don't think they are mutually exclusive.

By 'fast' I assume you mean the motion rather than the duration. I like it to last long but to be fast and intense at times so i'm not sure where that fits with the two choices. I also like to look into her eyes deeply when it gets intense (hard and fast). I also like to, within the same session, slow down at times and take it slow and gentle. My 'perfect' romp is not a single style.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Love making to start ... Down and dirty to finish not a guy but that's my .02
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Generally, they don't care. It's. All. Good.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Laurae1967 said:


> I have a question for the guys. In general, do you prefer straight-up sex with your woman (fast and hard and dirty) or do you prefer more tender love-making (slower, more kissing, more caressing, looking into your partner's eyes)? I know some of it depends on your mood, but all in all, what is more satisfying? Do you even like intense, romantic encounters?


No real preference. As you say, a good deal of it comes down to mood. Wife and I tend to just go with whatever the moment seems to call for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fhg1893 (Jun 25, 2011)

Both? 

It's not one or the other. Sometimes, there's nothing quite so satisfying as a good hard f*ck. Other times, it's ultra satisfying to take a long time and really work up to things. But then those times ussually build to a hot and heavy crescendo anyway?

It seems to me that they exist on a contium rather than one or the other. Either end is good, along with everything in between!


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

WR summed up what I think my husband likes.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Not a guy, but married to one. 

He said there's a right time and place for one or the other. [And who said women were indecisive?]


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Definitely both!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I HATE ROUTINE SEX...

But, I like make up sex, angry sex, blood play, sex in the pool, sex in front of others, playing in the shower, playing in the tub, playing 'superior officer', playing 'queen', playing 'slave', etc etc.

But, I also like the romance, flirting, teasing, games, passionate love-making, sweeping her off her feet with sweet soft words, slow and plenty of kissy kissy, massages, the lot, etc etc. But most definitely I LOVE the tease; 'you want it but you can't have it'. A day long tease is great, or a day long romance, or both. I love getting her horny then having her chase me to finish her off lol. It's cute. Wish she does it to me more often.

JUST NO ROUTINE PLEASE... and NO DEMANDS!
Grrr... -.-


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Whatever floats her boat is good for me. But personally a little dirty kinky adventuresome. def not vanilla!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

magnoliagal said:


> WR summed up what I think my husband likes.


I'm sure he does. That was an excellent summary.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

WhereAmI said:


> I've never actually "made love." For me sex isn't about love. I get that people think that's odd, but I really don't feel like I'm missing anything.


That's because you've never done it. I hadn't either until recently and now I see what I've been missing. I now have to say making love is way more intense than just having sex.

Just my .02.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to say something misogynist and note that only some woman would ever have such an idiot idea pop into her head and exit through her mouth. But I would never say that.


----------

